# Single stage skid pads?



## MANU01 (Oct 3, 2016)

Do single stage snow blower have adjustable skid pads like the two stage units?
I'm looking to buy possibly a Honda HS720C, but can't see any skids on the sides like the bigger machines.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

My recently purchase HS621 doesn't have skid pads. Instead, it has a scraper that attaches to the bottom of the unit. The blower rides on the two wheels and the scraper. The scraper height can be adjusted to account for scraper wear and to get a proper clearance between the blades and the ground. 

Ed


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Modern ss blowers ride on their scraper bars. When your blower stops picking up snow or it blows it out underneath your blower you need to replace the paddles and scraper bar together. That's how they are designed. You will in some instances see them sold as a package alomg with the drive belt. Not a bad idea to replace everything at one time and keep the old belt for the possible emergency.


----------

